# Slovak: Čo bolí, to prebolí



## mateo19

Dobrý deň,

Chcel by som vedieť, čo znamená text "čo bolí, to prebolí".  Je meno piesene.  Ako sa to povie po anglicky?  Rozumiem len "what hurts/what pains". . .

Ďakujem pekne!


----------



## winpoj

What hurts will stop hurting.


----------



## Jana337

What hurts will (implied: eventually) stop hurting.
Prebolelo to - the pain subsided.
As far as I know, "prebolet" is used only for sorrow, not for physical pain.


----------



## mateo19

Ďakujem za odpoveď!  Prajem pekný deň.


----------



## slavic_one

Jana337 said:


> As far as I know, "prebolet" is used only for sorrow, not for physical pain.



Same opinion here!


----------



## winpoj

"prebolet"? Looks like a Czechoslovak hybrid to me.


----------



## werrr

Jana337 said:


> As far as I know, "prebolet" is used only for sorrow, not for physical pain.


I agree it is more common for the sorrows, but I see no problem in using it for the physical pain.



> "prebolet"? Looks like a Czechoslovak hybrid to me.


Yep, it is "přebolet" and "prebolieť" in Czech and Slovak respectively.


----------



## slavic_one

winpoj said:


> "prebolet"? Looks like a Czechoslovak hybrid to me.



haha Jana's making new words  Slovak is prebolieť.


----------



## mateo19

LOL  Very interesting discussion!

The dictionary gives *bolesť* and *bolieť* for "to hurt".
Are they the same?  They look so similar that it confuses me.


----------



## slavic_one

mateo19 said:


> LOL  Very interesting discussion!
> 
> The dictionary gives *bolesť* and *bolieť* for "to hurt".
> Are they the same?  They look so similar that it confuses me.



_Bolesť _means _pain_ and _bolieť _means _to hurt_.
Interesting, in Croatian _bolest_ means _illnes_/_sickness_ while in Slovak it's _choroba_.


----------



## m.o.r.e.n.a

"bolesť" has physical, but psychical meaning, too..I can say "Bolí ma hlava" (I have headache)...but "čo bolí, to prebolí" is a part of lyric and I don´t think Miro Žbirka is singing about some physical ache. He sing maybe about some heartache, sorrow...
I agree, that "čo bolí, to prebolí" means "what hurts, it will stop hurt" (what a optimistic phrase , but it can has so psychical as physical meaning..but this one is psychical


----------



## slavic_one

Yes, we already went in direction that it's more reasonable for psychical than physical pain as far as I know !


----------

